# Nuovello di gentoo

## Supremus

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del mondo gentoo ma non di quello di linux... è da un anno e mezzo che uso ubuntu...

Una mia collega è riuscita a farmi provare gentoo, ma io prima avrei quanche domanda..

mi sono documentato un po' in giro e ho notato che la versione 2006.1 ha gnome 2.14.3 mentre la stabile ha la versione 2.16.3, la domanda è questa dove posso scaricare la versione stabile di gentoo?

ho deciso di fare l'installazione manuale (non quella da live) mi anno detto che si possono imparare più cose, è vero secondo voi??

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del mondo gentoo ma non di quello di linux... è da un anno e mezzo che uso ubuntu...
> 
> Una mia collega è riuscita a farmi provare gentoo, ma io prima avrei quanche domanda..
> 
> mi sono documentato un po' in giro e ho notato che la versione 2006.1 ha gnome 2.14.3 mentre la stabile ha la versione 2.16.3, la domanda è questa dove posso scaricare la versione stabile di gentoo?
> ...

 

Benvenuto nel mondo gentoo, per quanto concerne l'installazione sicuramente impari di + facendola a manina seguendo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/

la 2006.1 è già stabile, poi puoi renderla instabile tu, quella è una scelta, il live cd ha gnome 2.14 come DE, ma quando installi sei tu a decidere cosa usare....

leggi la guida è un ottimo punto di partenza...

nb: per scaricarla puoi scegliere http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

ciauz

----------

## Ic3M4n

il tuo dubbio riferito a gnome è presto chiarito:

nel momento della release la versione stabile di gnome era la 2.14, da qualche giorno è diventato stabile per x86 e amd64 gnome 2.16. cosa significa?

la gestione di un sistema gentoo rispetto ad altre distro è differente, mentre con alcune sei obligato a reinstallare la versione successiva per poter avere il cambio di major version in gentoo puoi avere un sistema installato da vari anni ed avere il software attuale grazie a strumenti che vanno a rilevare la rottura nelle librerie, ovvero quando una libreria viene sostituita con una che non mantiene la compatibilità con la precedente. il programma in questione si chiama revdep-rebuild. 

il sistema di gestione dei pacchetti di gentoo inoltre è molto flessibile e ti permette di avere una copia aggiornata degli ebuild sul tuo pc tramite un "sync".

```
emerge --sync
```

 permette di collegarsi ad un mirror di gentoo ed allineare la tua copia locale a quella del server.

quindi se tu prendi la gentoo 2006.1 ed effettui un sync hai la possiblità di utilizzare il software stabile alla data odierna, oppure tramite i profili, le keyword e le use di impostare software precedente o non ancora ritenuto stabile.

spero di aver chiarito il dubbio.

PS: benvenuto.   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> mi sono documentato un po' in giro e ho notato che la versione 2006.1 ha gnome 2.14.3 mentre la stabile ha la versione 2.16.3, la domanda è questa dove posso scaricare la versione stabile di gentoo?

 

Per installare utilizzerai la 2006.1, ma quando installerai avrai a disposizione tutto il software "stabile", quindi anche gnome 2.16.

 *Quote:*   

> ho deciso di fare l'installazione manuale (non quella da live) mi anno detto che si possono imparare più cose, è vero secondo voi??

 

Quella manuale si fa pure da live, la scelta che puoi fare è "installazione via installer grafico" o installazione manuale a riga di comando, ti consiglio la seconda, può sembrare più difficile ma è molto ben documentata nell'handbook e se segui bene riuscirai a farla.

----------

## Supremus

Ho lasciato perdere l' installazione da riga di comando, perchè è troppo difficile ma anche con quella grafica ho dei problemi....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   non esiste un manuale per l'installazione grafica???

----------

## Ic3M4n

l'installazione grafica te la sconsiglio. non sempre va a buon fine e bisogna sapere bene cosa fare, io ti consigiglio di seguire l'installazione traduzuonale.

----------

## Supremus

lo so ma non ci capisco niente.....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

i manuali sono ben fatti ma sono scarso...

sono arrivato a questo punto

livecd ~ # fdisk /dev/sda

ma la guida non dice come si creano le partizioni...

----------

## Ic3M4n

a me sembra spiegata abbastanza bene, anche io la prima volta che ho installato gentoo ci ho perso un po' di tempo. però se tieni un'installazione più o meno di base non crea molti problemi. diciamo indicativamente boot da 50 - 100Mb swap = ram root da almeno 10Gb, meglio se ne lasci di più e la home per il resto. se poi hai altri sistemi insieme dipende da come vuoi gestirli.

se ci dici esattamente quali sono le tue problematiche possiamo darti una mano.

----------

## Luca89

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> lo so ma non ci capisco niente.....    
> 
> i manuali sono ben fatti ma sono scarso...
> 
> sono arrivato a questo punto
> ...

 

Detta così significa non voler leggersi i manuali e ti avviso che in Gentoo vanno letti molti ma molti manuali. Specialmente venendo da Ubuntu, molte cose saranno poco automatizzate. Ti consiglio di non aver fretta di avere tutto funzionante e di cominciare a leggere per bene il manuale, dopo averlo letto tutto un paio di volte, comincia ad installare seguendo passo passo.

----------

## cloc3

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> sono arrivato a questo punto
> 
> livecd ~ # fdisk /dev/sda
> 
> ma la guida non dice come si creano le partizioni...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wlan1 ~ # fdisk /dev/hda
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Niente paura. se la guida non lo spiega, ci deve pur essere un perché.

e se non trovi il perché, c'è sempre il forum   :Smile:  .

----------

## .:deadhead:.

cmq per il problema specifico puoi usare anche cfdisk che è un tool + intuitivo del rude ma potente fdisk

----------

## Supremus

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Sono riuscito a sorpassare l'ostacolo delle partizioni (avevo preso un manuale diverso da quello ufficiale)

Adesso sono bloccato a questo punto

```
# md5sum -c stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2.DIGESTS

stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2: OK
```

la prima cosa non so se scaricare il file

stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2.DIGESTS oppure stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2

cmq io mi sono buttato in questo stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2.DIGESTS

però se lancio il comando 

 *Quote:*   

> md5sum -c stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2.DIGESTS

 

mi esce il seguente risultato

 *Quote:*   

> md5sum -c stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2: FAILED open or read
> 
> md5sum: WARNING: 1 of 1 listed file could not be read

 

Sono bloccato non so cosa fare....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gutter

Il digest è andato a buon fine con il primo comando che hai lanciato, continua tranquillamente con il passo successivo specificato nell'handbook.

----------

## Supremus

no scusate forse mi sono espresso male io il primo comando è l'esempio del handbook per farvi vedere dove mi sono bloccato...

```
# md5sum -c stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2.DIGEST

md5sum -c stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2: FAILED open or read

md5sum: WARNING: 1 of 1 listed file could not be read
```

questo è il risultato che da a me...

scusate se mi sono espresso male

----------

## Supremus

Ok sono riuscito a risolvere mi mancava il pacchetto

stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2

----------

## Kernel78

Suggerimento: non postare appena incontri un problema, cerca di riguardare la documentazione e capire se hai perso qualche passaggio.

Fidati, ci siamo passati tutti e la documentazione ti spiega tutto quello che serve ... con calma e pazienza e un po' di tempo si riesce a fare tutto anche da soli e si ha la soddisfazione di aver imparato molte cose  :Wink: 

Poi ci siamo sempre noi come "rete di sicurezza"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Se segui il manuale c'è tutto scritto. Non so se per te la lingua inglese è un ostacolo: in tal caso non so se hai notato che c'è anche la versione in italiano dell'handbook.

Personalmente ti consiglio di legger prima tutto l'handbook, capire la logica che sta dietro al processo di installazione e alla distribuzione gentoo in generale e poi installare. Così facendo capirai cosa fai in fase di installazione e andrai + spedito e commetterai molti meno errori. Cmq hai visto come non sia nulla di complicato: è utto scritto!

----------

## Supremus

bene ora sto installando il pacchetto glibc-2.3.6-r4 ci sta mettendo un po' tanto però aspetto...

cmq una domanda io abito in svizzera e come lingua della tastiera metto fr_CH, quindi la sintassi è: 

fr_CH ISO-8859-1

fr_CH.UTF-8 UTF-8

è giusta la sintassi????'

----------

## .:deadhead:.

A questa pagina : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml trovi tutta la doc ufficiale di gentoo, tra cui anche una guida alla localizzazione. Là potrai trovare tutte le info che cerchi  :Wink:  Se qualcosa non ti è chiaro posta pure! Complimenti per la velocità e l'impegno

----------

## Supremus

Grazie mille....

c'è molta documentazione ma peccato che sia in inglese e io non sono proprio fortissimo ma vedrò di capirci lo stesso

Una cosa io ho lanciato 30n min fa un emerge glibc e ci stà mettendo tantissimo credo che stia compilando è possibile che ci metta cosi tanto???

----------

## Kernel78

Sul mio AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ le glibc compilano in 40 minuti ... quindi si 30 minuti sono possibili, altri pacchetti ci mettono anche di più.

Se non sei ferrato in inglese puoi leggerti i documenti in italiano http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/list.xml ... se si sbattono a tradurli direi che il minimo che possiamo fare sia leggerli. Ovviamente non sono sempre aggiornatissimi  :Wink: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Grazie mille....
> 
> c'è molta documentazione ma peccato che sia in inglese e io non sono proprio fortissimo ma vedrò di capirci lo stesso
> 
> Una cosa io ho lanciato 30n min fa un emerge glibc e ci stà mettendo tantissimo credo che stia compilando è possibile che ci metta cosi tanto???

 

Per avere un sistema completo (con gnome o kde ad esempio) ci vogliono circa dalle 10 alle 20 ore di compilazione, a seconda di processore, di quanti pacchetti vuoi installare e da un sacco di altre cose: se vuoi fare prima ti consiglio di partire da uno stage3 precompilato invece che starti a compilare da zero tutto. E' decisamente più veloce anche se così non avrai gli ultimi aggiornamenti li potrai sempre eseguire in futuro con più calma, magari dopo che hai ben capito come sunzionano USE e compagni bella!

Ciao!

----------

## Kernel78

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Per avere un sistema completo (con gnome o kde ad esempio) ci vogliono circa dalle 10 alle 20 ore di compilazione, a seconda di processore, di quanti pacchetti vuoi installare e da un sacco di altre cose

 

Sulla mia macchina il passaggio da kde-3.5.2 a 3.5.5 ha impiegato meno di 3 ore ...

----------

## mouser

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> ...credo che stia compilando...

 

[OT]

Hmmm, questa affermazione mi fa pensare che forse non ti hanno spiegato bene cos'è gentoo.

Non c'è molta differenza tra una gentoo ed una debian; a parte le scelte di struttura della distribuzione, entrambe hanno dei tool per la gestione automatizzata dell'installazione dei pacchetti, con la risoluzione automatica delle dipendenze: una ha emerge, l'altra apt

La differenza *eeenorme* che rimane tra le due è che mentre debian utilizza dei pacchetti binari .deb (quindi gia' compilati da qualcun'altro, con opzioni generiche), gentoo utilizza gli ebuild che non sono pacchetti, ma sono specifiche per istruire emerge su come scaricare il sorgente e compilare il programma con le opzioni e le features da te specificate nel make.conf

In pratica, l'installazione di un software con gentoo è quasi sempre più "lenta" che in una debian/ubuntu, perchè invece di scompattare un'archivio e copiare dei file, scarica il sorgente e compila....

.... il vantaggio che hai da questo è che, specificando le use flags più vicine alla tua macchina (ex. "-dvd" se non hai il lettore dvd, "dvd" se ce l'hai, ecc.) otterrai delle installazioni dei programmi assolutamente personalizzate, ed ottimizzate al massimo per il tuo hardware.

Questo discorso si può estendere all'infinito, diciamo che il mio è un sunto  :Laughing: 

Ti consiglierei a questo punto di leggere bene cosa è gentoo e qual'è il suo scopo, magari partendo da qualche slide introduttiva (non saprei.... mi sembra che i Gechi ne abbiano qualcuna  :Rolling Eyes: ).

[/OT]

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> c'è molta documentazione ma peccato che sia in inglese e io non sono proprio fortissimo ma vedrò di capirci lo stesso

 

Vai sul sito di gentoo.org , clicca sul link DOCS che è presente in alto nella pagina. 

Ti si aprirà la pagina della doc ufficiale. Là in alto puoi scegliere la tua lingua preferita. Controlla sempre però la data dell'ultimo update della pagina. Per forza di cose la doc inglese sarà sempre la prima ad esser aggiornata.

Dopo d che clicca su list documentation e vivi felice e paga da bere ai traduttori!  :Wink: 

----------

## Supremus

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Continuo spedito!!!!

ora ho iniziato a compilare il kernel  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   Per avere un sistema completo (con gnome o kde ad esempio) ci vogliono circa dalle 10 alle 20 ore di compilazione, a seconda di processore, di quanti pacchetti vuoi installare e da un sacco di altre cose 
> 
> Sulla mia macchina il passaggio da kde-3.5.2 a 3.5.5 ha impiegato meno di 3 ore ...

 

Perdonami ma il passaggio ad una diversa versione di kde non vuol dire compilare un sistema completo! Prima di kde devi emergere un sacco di altre cose, tra cui tutte le lib di sistema, le qt, i vari driver, Xorg etc etc...

----------

## Kernel78

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   Per avere un sistema completo (con gnome o kde ad esempio) ci vogliono circa dalle 10 alle 20 ore di compilazione, a seconda di processore, di quanti pacchetti vuoi installare e da un sacco di altre cose 
> 
> Sulla mia macchina il passaggio da kde-3.5.2 a 3.5.5 ha impiegato meno di 3 ore ... 
> 
> Perdonami ma il passaggio ad una diversa versione di kde non vuol dire compilare un sistema completo! Prima di kde devi emergere un sacco di altre cose, tra cui tutte le lib di sistema, le qt, i vari driver, Xorg etc etc...

 

A quindi tu intendevi una partenza dal non più supportato stage1 ?

In un tale masochistico caso concorderei con te sulle tempistiche, un emerge -pe world | genlop -p sulla mia macchina con 651 pacchetti installati prevede 15 ore e rotti.

Fortunatamente lo stage 1 non solo è sconsigliato ma non è nemmeno più supportato ... e i tempi per avere un sistema completo partendo da stage3 sono decisamente ridotti ...

----------

## Supremus

Ho finito l'installazione  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ma come sospettavo c'è un problema  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

quando faccio partire il sistema mi continua ad uscire la scritta GRUB e mi riempe tutto lo schermo e continua cosi....

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

cosa posso fare?????

----------

## Kernel78

Per prima cosa 1 problema = 1 thread quindi apri una nuova discussione per il problema di grub.

Se riusciamo a tenere le cose ordinate riusciamo anche ad aiutare i nuovi venuti, anzi, visto che ci sei fai una ricerca nel forum, probabilmente riuscirai a trovare la soluzione al tuo problema.

----------

